# She's still like new after almost 3 years



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

An hour to get the S-03s back on, and 8 hrs to detail her from head to toe... she's still beautiful after almost 3 years of ownership.

Today's mirror-like shine was brought to you by Griot's Car Wash, Griot's Clay, Machine Polish 2, Machine Polish 3, Griot's Carnauba, and a bunch of other Griot's goodies.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi alee, I remember that you converted from Zaino to carnuba? Why the switch, better shine with carnuba? I thinking of going Zaino because I read it lasts longer.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

Magna said:


> Hi alee, I remember that you converted from Zaino to carnuba? Why the switch, better shine with carnuba? I thinking of going Zaino because I read it lasts longer.


If not Zaino then P21S since it won't chalk. Does the Griot wax chalk?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

That's a great shot of the interior. :thumbup: (with new floor mats, it would be perfect :stickpoke )


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Magna said:


> Hi alee, I remember that you converted from Zaino to carnuba? Why the switch, better shine with carnuba? I thinking of going Zaino because I read it lasts longer.


Deeper shine. Zaino had a nice mirror shine but I didn't feel it had the same depth as carnauba. Zaino does last MUCH longer, so if you're after longevity definitely go with a polymer.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Magna said:


> If not Zaino then P21S since it won't chalk. Does the Griot wax chalk?


Griot's Best of Show chalks and was a PITA to remove.

Griot's Carnauba went on like butter and came off with little to no effort, no chalking.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

> (with new floor mats, it would be perfect :stickpoke )


I tried all sorts of stain removers... I am gonna have to buy new mats. :bigpimp:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Beautiful car Al. How many miles on it?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> Beautiful car Al. How many miles on it?


26580


----------



## audiophilia (Mar 25, 2003)

Looks wonderful. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

That's shinny! :wow:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> Griot's Best of Show chalks and was a PITA to remove.
> 
> Griot's Carnauba went on like butter and came off with little to no effort, no chalking.


Rookie :tsk: Best of Show works fine if you DO NOT OVER APPLY IT. I top it off with their Carnuba though 

Car is looking good as usual Al, but like the other Phil.....I am shocked with those mats


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Dr. Phil said:


> Rookie :tsk: Best of Show works fine if you DO NOT OVER APPLY IT. I top it off with their Carnuba though


BOS sucks compared to carnauba. :neener:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> BOS sucks compared to carnauba. :neener:


No you suck, 2000 posts can't be wrong 

BOS is particular, this I will agree to...I can't say it sucks until I use at least half of the bottle


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Lookin' sharp as usual, Al. Just out of curiousity what was the order you used for the Machine Polish 2 and 3? I'm thinking of getting them to get rid of some swirls from my hood and trunk lid and I have no clue on what to go by for application...thanks in advance


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Bobby 325i said:


> Lookin' sharp as usual, Al. Just out of curiousity what was the order you used for the Machine Polish 2 and 3? I'm thinking of getting them to get rid of some swirls from my hood and trunk lid and I have no clue on what to go by for application...thanks in advance


I did the entire car in #2, and then buffed off, and finished with #3 on the entire car. It's VERY time consuming, but the results are spectacular. :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Thanks for the tip Al. I forgot mention before, what speed setting do you use for the Machine Polish #2 and 3 on the PC? What ever you're using is great!:thumbup:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Bobby 325i said:


> Thanks for the tip Al. I forgot mention before, what speed setting do you use for the Machine Polish #2 and 3 on the PC? What ever you're using is great!:thumbup:


I was varying between 5-6 on the hood, roof and trunk lid. I used 4 on the sides.

When polishing, try using the fastest speed you can without the PC kicking back at you when you press down on it. If it starts fighting back, drop a speed.


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

alee said:


> I was varying between 5-6 on the hood, roof and trunk lid. I used 4 on the sides.
> 
> When polishing, try using the fastest speed you can without the PC kicking back at you when you press down on it. If it starts fighting back, drop a speed.


Thanks again Al....You da Man:thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Nice baby-blue interior you got there...  :neener: :rofl: :angel:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

looking good Alee! I'm doing mine this week-end if the weather cooperates, today its 75 deg! Unfortunately I'm working in the office. 


I haven't waxed since October..:yikes: Then again, the cars been garaged a good portion of the winter too.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Where are the pics, Al? 

I better see that baby shine right now or I'm going ballistic!


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

*Dreamhost sucks*

My pic hosting is down...

Luckily I have backups


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> My pic hosting is down...
> 
> Luckily I have backups


Remind me again why you have a V1


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> Remind me again why you have a V1


That's like saying.... why does he have his crazy cell phone... or rather... why did he pay what he did for it....


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Dr. Phil said:


> Remind me again why you have a V1


Remember Jimmy Carter and his Playboy interview? Al wants to speed, he truly does, in his heart.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> Al wants to speed, he truly does, in his heart.


I got her up to 55 mph... once.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

alee said:


> I got her up to 55 mph... once.


You're an animal.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> You're an animal.


Both hands on the wheel, at all time. :rofl:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

alee said:


> Both hands on the wheel, at all time. :rofl:


I know -- that steptronic transmission is quite the safety feature, eh?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> I know -- that steptronic transmission is quite the safety feature, eh?


 Don't get me started about driving in rain either...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

alee said:


> Don't get me started about driving in rain either...


Oh Lord no. Nor in the darkness.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> I got her up to 55 mph... once.


Was that when the M3 spanked you?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> Remember Jimmy Carter and his Playboy interview? Al wants to speed, he truly does, in his heart.


:lmao:
True....some day he will get there


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Was that when the M3 spanked you?


He was *Pwned  *  :bigpimp:


----------

